# Metro 2033 stürzt immer wieder ab



## eldric (20. Mai 2013)

*Metro 2033 stürzt immer wieder ab*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Metro 2033 bei Steam gekauft. Leider stürzt das Spiel aber immer wieder nach etwa 1-2 Minuten, nachdem das Spiel erfolgreich gestartet wurde und ich auch schon im Menu war, ab. Ich konnte auch schon ein paar Sekunden spielen aber irgendwie schaltet sich mein Bildschirm nach ner Zeit immer in den Standby und ich höre auch kein Ton mehr. PC läuft aber normal weiter, kann allerdings nicht mehr "zugreifen" da der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt, weshalb mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt als den Reset knopf zu drücken und neu zu starten.

Andere Spiele wie z.B. das neue Tomb Raider oder Far Cry 3 funktionieren aber tadellos.

Bitte um Hilfe 

dxdiag:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/19/2013, 20:15:03
Machine name: AUTOBVT-PMF6ONH
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: P55-USB3
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8184MB RAM
Page File: 2008MB used, 14356MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x679A)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_04241043&REV_00
Display Memory: 4095 MB
Dedicated Memory: 3054 MB
Shared Memory: 1041 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: SyncMaster P2370(G)/P23700(G),Magic P2370G(Digital)
Monitor Model: SyncMaster
Monitor Id: SAM052A
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,at icfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64 .dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a. cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1191 (English)
Driver Version: 12.104.0.0
DDI Version: 11
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/29/2013 04:37:02, 1155264 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp:
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-24DA-11CF-5477-2E24BEC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x679A
SubSys ID: 0x04241043
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem197.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_R575:12.10 4.0.0ci\ven_1002&dev_679a
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A002& REV_1003
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 17:54:20, 4065296 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A002& REV_1003
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 17:54:20, 4065296 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek Digital Input (2- Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6662 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 6/19/2012 17:54:20, 4065296 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Maus
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Tastatur
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC318
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC318
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B39
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID-Tastatur
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC318
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
|
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
|
+ HID-konforme Maus
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0029
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
|
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 466.4 GB
Total Space: 953.9 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD103SJ ATA Device

Drive: K:
Free Space: 654.1 GB
Total Space: 1430.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WD 15EADS External USB Device

Drive: N:
Free Space: 1142.7 GB
Total Space: 1907.7 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: LaCie HardDrive Quadra USB Device

Drive: J:
Model: KVU K5670XAJ41 SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (German), , 0 bytes

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH10LS38 ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (German), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) processor System Control and Status Registers - D157
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D157&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&13C 0B0C5&0&42
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D151
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D151&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&13C 0B0C5&0&81
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3B39
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B39&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&EB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor DMI - D131
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D131&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_11\3&13C 0B0C5&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3B38
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B38&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&EA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B02&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_50071458&REV_03\4&304 316D0&0&00E2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D150
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D150&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&13C 0B0C5&0&80
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3B3F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3F&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&D2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3B37
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B37&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&E9
Driver: n/a

Name: D-Link DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1186&DEV_4300&SUBSYS_43001186&REV_10\4&F52 DBAB&0&18F0
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AAA0&SUBSYS_AAA01043&REV_00\4&932 E434&0&0118
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers - D156
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D156&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&13C 0B0C5&0&41
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 3B46
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B46&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&E2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3B3E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3E&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&D1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3B36
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B36&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B26&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&FD
Driver: n/a

Name: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_04241043&REV_00\4&932 E434&0&0018
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI-Brücke - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_A6\3&13C 0B0C5&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Basissystemgerät
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D158&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&13C 0B0C5&0&43
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3B44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B44&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&E1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&D7
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&EF
Driver: n/a

Name: Basissystemgerät
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D155&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&13C 0B0C5&0&40
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 1 - D138
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D138&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_11\3&13C 0B0C5&0&18
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B20&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: JMicron JMB36X Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_02\4&395 89462&0&00E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_06\4&43F AD29&0&00E1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3B3B
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3B&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_06\3&13C 0B0C5&0&D0
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPC - Video decoder,0x40000001,1,1,MPCVideoDec.ax,1.03.1249.00 00
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
CoreAVC Video Decoder,0x00800200,1,1,CoreAVCDecoder.ax,2.00.0000 .0000
MPC - Matroska Source,0x00600000,0,0,MatroskaSplitter.ax,1.05.000 2.3236
ffdshow DXVA Video Decoder,0xff800002,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0xff800001,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPC - Mpeg Source (Gabest),0x00400000,0,0,MpegSplitter.ax,1.05.0002. 3236
MPC - Matroska Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MatroskaSplitter.ax,1.05.0 002.3236
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.1771 3
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.1751 4
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV V/A Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7 601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,12.00.9200. 16426
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0 001.0002
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601. 17528
Ulead DVD Navigator,0x00000000,0,0,UleadDVDNavigator.ax,1.00 .0002.0001
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.1 7713
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Ulead Video Deinterlace Filter,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0002.000 5
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000.3032 8
AMD Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,2,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000.303 28
DV V/A ACM Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.1752 8
MPC - MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.05.0002.323 6
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.1752 8
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17 514
DV Video Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
MPC - FLV Splitter (Gabest),0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.05.0002.3 236
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.08.0000.0000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17 514
MPC - MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.05.0002.3 236
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000.303 28
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800002,1,1,xvid.ax,
AMD MJPEG Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000.303 28
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
AMD Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000.303 28
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.00 01.0002
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000 .30328
Ulead DVD Video decoder 2,0x00400000,2,2,ulDVDVideo.ax,2.00.0000.0033
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Sony Wave Hammer Surround,0x00200000,1,1,mchammer.dll,1.00.0000.024 1
Dib Output,0x00200000,0,1,DibOutput.ax,8.00.0000.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.1751 4
Dib Receive,0x00200000,1,0,DibReceive.AX,8.00.0000.000 0
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AMD Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000.3032 8
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005 .0001
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0 001.0002
MPC - Avi Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,AviSplitter.ax,1.03.1290.0 000
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.000 1
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
ULead Infinite Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,uinftee.ax,1.00.0000.0002
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Ulead DVD Audio decoder 2,0x00200001,1,1,ulDVDAudio.ax,2.00.0000.0048
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17 514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601 .17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.1 7514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.1751 4
MPC - FLV Source (Gabest),0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.05.0002.3 236
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.760 1.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17835
MPC - Avi Source,0x00600001,0,0,AviSplitter.ax,1.03.1290.000 0
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.1 7713
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00400002,1,2,ulspmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0104
Ulead MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulDVDAudio.ax,2.00.0000.004 8
Ulead MPEG Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,uldsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0079
Ulead MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,ulesmpeg.ax,1.00.0002.0047
Ulead MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,uleampeg.ax,1.00.0000.0022
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,5,1,ulmxmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0133
Ulead LPCM Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ulpcmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0007
ULead File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,ulasync.ax,1.00.0000.0013
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPC - MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.05.0002.3 236
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
MPC - Mpeg Splitter (Gabest),0x00400001,1,1,MpegSplitter.ax,1.05.0002. 3236
AMD Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000.3032 8
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0 000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00. 0001.0002
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601 .17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPC - MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.05.0002.323 6
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Ulead DVB Parser,0x00200000,1,0,ulDVBParser.ax,2.00.0000.001 7
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.11.0288.0000
Ulead Audio Dual Channel Filter,0x00200000,1,1,UAudioDCFilter.ax,1.00.0000. 0002
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0543
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0543
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.05 43
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000. 0543
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0543
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.05 43
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0543
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0543
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0182
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0182
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0182
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0182
Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.1 020
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.060 1
Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0 527
Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0527
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0606
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0 620
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0620
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0606
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0606
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0606
Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0527
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0601
Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0527
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0620
Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.00.0000.03 14
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0601
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0606
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0601
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0601
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0620
Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.0254
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0606
Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.0254
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0620
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.060 1
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0 620

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601. 17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.01.4212.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.177 13
Cinepak Codec von Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPG_MainConcept Video V3.2.4,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,12.10.0000.303 28
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Audio -- NTSC,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Audio -- PAL,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Layer2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek Digital Input (2- Realt,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17 528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17 528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17 528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio CD input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601. 17514

Audio Renderers:
Realtek Digital Output(Optical),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.760 1.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (2- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (2- Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Realtek Digital Output (2- Real,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality)
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2013)

Sind denn ALLE Treiber aktuell?

Fürs Mainboard: GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1156 - Verkauf eingestellt (EOL) - GA-P55-USB3 (rev. 2.0)

Betriebssystem win 7 64bit wählen. Zuerst die _Intel INF Installation_, dann die _Intel Management Engine Interface_, danach die _Realtek Function Driver_, dann noch die _Realtek LAN Driver_ und zum Schluss die _NEC USB 3.0 Driver installieren_.

Für die Grafikkarte AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver for Windows Vista/Windows 7 64-bit  die 134MB große Catalyst Software Suite runterladen und installieren.


Und falls Du eine separate Soundkarte benutzt, dann auch für die Treiber suchen.


Virenscanner auch mal abschalten, manchmal funkt der auch in ein Spiel rein


----------



## eldric (20. Mai 2013)

Grafikkartentreiber habe ich heute bereits die neuste installiert. Das restliche habe ich jetzt gemacht, hat aber trotzdem nichts gebracht...  Das Spiel stürzt trotzdem nach etwa 1-2min. ab. Je nachdem wie schnell ich im Spiel vorrankomme, an unterschiedlichen Orten.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht musst Du mal bei Nvidia die neueste PhysX-Version runterladen und installieren, teste das mal. Du hast zwar gar keine Nivida-Grafkkarte und somit auch kein PhysX, aber das Spiel versucht meines Wissens trotzdem, auf PhysX zurückzugreifen.


----------



## eldric (20. Mai 2013)

Hat leider auch nichts bewirkt... hmm. Hab das Spiel nun im Fenstermodus gestartet und habe kurz diese Meldung gesehen: _Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem fehler wiederhergestellt._ Also am Treiber selbst kann es doch nicht liegen, den hab ich nach einer feinen Säuberung mit Driver Fusion (früher driver sweeper) gelöscht und neu installiert. Catalyst startet auch ganz normal und Installation zeigte keine Fehler.

Voraussetzungen erfülle ich auch locker für das Spiel...


----------



## Peter23 (20. Mai 2013)

Irgendwas übertaktet?

Rückgängig machen.

Temperatur der Graka überprüfen.


----------



## eldric (20. Mai 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Irgendwas übertaktet?
> 
> Rückgängig machen.
> 
> Temperatur der Graka überprüfen.


 
Hab da nie wirklich rumgespielt... Temperatur ist im Normalbetrieb auch sehr tief. Beim Zocken höre ich sie auch kaum. Entstaubt wurde sie auch letzte Woche wieder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vordack (21. Mai 2013)

Das ist ein Problem das bei der gecrackten Version auftritt.

Daher werde ich hier nicht posten woran es liegt.

Nur wo viel: Dein System ist in Ordnung


----------



## eldric (21. Mai 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist ein Problem das bei der gecrackten Version auftritt.
> 
> Daher werde ich hier nicht posten woran es liegt.
> 
> Nur wo viel: Dein System ist in Ordnung



Wie bitte?! Ich habe das Spiel legal bei Steam erworben! Darfst mich gern unter puLse_X adden 

http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7658/unbenanntdxg.jpg

Auf meinem alten Laptop hat es übrigens einwandfrei funktioniert. Allerdings ist dieser schon in die Jahre gekommen, daher auch auf niedrigen settings nur bedingt spielbar. Aber dort funktioniert es. Wenn ich das nun auch auf dem PC hinbekomme wäre das genial...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2013)

Hast Du vlt irgendwelche Tools laufen, die sonst noch stören könnten? 

Ansonsten lass Steam mal per Rechtsklick auf das Game, Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien => auf Fehler prüfen


----------



## eldric (12. Juni 2013)

Soo... das Problem wurde gelöst. Sorry, dass ich nicht mehr geschrieben habe.

Es war ein Hardwaredefekt, zumindest funktioniert das Spiel mit Ersatzgrafikkarte (ATI HD5850) nun prima. Zum Glück hab ich noch Garantie, Graka wurde also zur Reparatur gebracht.

Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe 

Lg


----------



## blitzmax (8. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass der Thread schon sehr alt ist, aber leider tritt bei mir exakt der selbe Fehler auf und das Spiel stürzt immer wieder nach einiger Zeit ab.

Ich habe eine GTX 970, einen i5 4670k, 16GB Ram und ein 580W bequiet Netzteil, die Komponenten sollten also problemlos dafür ausreichen.

Ich habe das Spiel heute bei Steam erworben und kann leider nicht feststellen woran es liegen könnte. Treiber sind alle aktuell... 

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Mfg


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2019)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel heute bei Steam erworben



Bissi Offtopic.
Trotzdem :
Wie ging das?


----------



## MichaelG (8. März 2019)

Naja 2033 gibts doch weiterhin bei Steam. Nur Exodus hat einen temporären Exklusivstatus bei Epic.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja 2033 gibts doch weiterhin bei Steam. Nur Exodus hat einen temporären Exklusivstatus bei Epic.


Ich dödel...
:/
Dachte es handle sich um Exodus.


----------

